# Bluray to TV to Reciever audio help



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

I have a Samsung LN37B65 with HDMI in and Toslink out, I also have a HT-6800DP receiver that has Toslink in but no HDMI. I am considering a BD-D6500 which has HMDI out and Toslink out. My question is that if I connected the Bluray to the tv via HDMI, and used the Toslink out from the tv to the receiver, would i get 5.1 surround Dolby sound from the Bluray player over the speakers? I would plug a toslink from the Bluray into the receiver but i also want to be able to output sound from the tv to the receiver. I apologize if this is a rather silly question or if im not being clear, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

Any help here guys? Im not finding anything on the googles....


----------



## xpgamer (Aug 11, 2009)

sorry if double bumping is not allowed, i cant find rules against it...i would appreciate any help that you can provide....


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sorry it's taken this long to respond...  

I can't find that model on the Samsung site but your owners manual should tell you if the TOSLINK out passes the 5.1 audio from the HDMI input. Most will - else they would only need to provide a stereo pair of outputs.

I would hook it up as you've described and give it a try. Your reciever will let you know if its getting a 5.1 input feed.


----------

